# Any positive stories on Pre-seed (Friendly sperm Lubricant)?



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Ladies


Have any of you tried Pre-seed and got naturally pregnant?


I would like to hear your views on the product and stories  . 

Any information where to buy Pre-seed? It is worth it?


Kind regards


Hope x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Hope, 
sorry I have no personal experience of this particular product so can't help with your question - however, my hubby was diagnosed with no sperm in the ejaculate (NOA) - we had a dramatic increase to over 1million when we went through ICSI - after he has been taking Wellman Multivitamins.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Malish (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Hope, 
We have used both Pre seed and Sasmar conceive plus. I found latter one better and it might have been a coincidence but we got our dream natural BFP on 3d month of using it.
However, his sperm count and quality improved due to other factors like vitamins and no alcohol. I think fertility lubricant is def a must but I do not think is a miracle cure on it's own.
Hope it makes sense and good luck with your future tx. 
Xxx


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Malish


What a lovely message, thank you for your story and congratulations on your pregnancy  .


I bought Sasmar Conceive plus, a bit expensive (£15) but worth it. 

Sorry for asking but did you    during ovulation or every 2 days for a whole month? . I was thinking of buying ovulation kits. Is this something you would recommend?


Kind regards


Hope xx


----------



## Malish (Sep 12, 2010)

Apologies Hope- I have just seen your message. I did buy ovulation kit, but to be honest for me it was a bit of a waste. Only when I was  monitored in fertility clinic I found out that I ovulate early- day 8/9. We did it on 3d day of AF and then every two days from day 7 -16. Got tired by then LOL. 

Re day 3 whilst your AF - I know it sounds weird but I read about ppl saying that for some bizarre reason it helps too. As my AMH is low, my day 3 of AF was very light so fir us it was not a massive issue.

Re Samsar- I thought I only spent £8 and bought it SME fertility website.
Best of luck xx


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

I absolutely swear by preseed and pregnacare/wellman vitamins.


----------



## twiglet123 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Hope,

Good luck with the pre-seed.  We tried it for 3 months with no luck but I've heard of it working for a few people - apparently its good to use if your 'environment' is too acidic for sperm to survive as it makes it more ph neutral.


----------

